# Nonreactive NST



## jsanc07

Hello!
Can someone please help me with this: A patient present to OB triage with complaints of contractions. She was put on the monitor and was found to have a nonreactive NST. My boss said I should use a baby ICD-9 Only I think is a V89.09 or 655.70 with CPT 76815-26. 

Thanks 

Judy


----------



## Cottrell

*nonreactive NST dx*

Take a look at 659.73- Abnormality in feral heart rate or rhythm (non-reassuring fetal heart rate or rhythm).


----------



## imjsanderson

Sounds like this is just a labor check.  If the patient is far from delivering it could be threatened labor 644.13 and the NST is 59025-26 if this was done in the hospital and no -26 if done in the office with your equipment.


----------



## sjackson

*non reactive nst*

use 659.73.  The NST can be non-reactive but the baby's movement may not be decreased.

NST's are looking at the baby's heart rate with activity.


----------

